# Our 2004 Ford Excursion Limited



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok everyone who has been waiting, here they are. Four pic's of our new to us Excursion.

Outbacker Gallery

Enjoy

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice ride Tim! I'm sure it tells the 26RS "who's your Daddy!"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Tim,

Isn't bigger better??!!

Nice-looking ride. Enjoy!









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Really nice Tim, hope you really enjoy it. Tell Erin Marie she did a nice job modelling it for us







.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

That brute ought to 'git 'er done!'








Very nice! Have fun with it.

Happy Trail,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cops around here don't like those dark smoke colored license plate covers.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sweet









And Daddy s little girl has already made it her new playground









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice ride Tim.

I have an idea at the rally I'll take a sawzall and cut the back open and make the first Ford diesel Avalanche







it worked for GM.

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet Ride!!!!

Do you even have a front tag on it?

Tim (Squared)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

She's a beauty and the truck doesn't look so bad either.

How do you like those mirrors? I wish you could get them for the small truck.

When is the first tow test?

Enjoy your new toy.

kevin


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok everyone who has been waiting, here they are. Four pic's of our new to us Excursion.
> 
> Outbacker Gallery
> 
> ...










That oughta take care of that little power deficit, hatman. And the model is superb!
My baby is 30 this year. Fortunately, I have two granddaughters, 3 and 9, to take camping!

Slug


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I am not







! But I can dream can't I!

Some day...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Tim,

It looks exactly like mine! The only difference I saw is that I have two captains chairs in the 2nd row. You'll love the towing mirrors and the pulling power.

Jeff


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks all, now that my daughter has heard the word model...she is walking the catwalk all over the house....









Oregon family, what I am going to miss is the powervisions that I had on the Avalanche. I didn't have to get out to extend, or retract them, which came in handy more then once. I don't think I'll add them to the Ex, unless I find that the OEM's or not doing it. That doesn't look like it will be an issue.

Made my first fill-up this morning, so I will have a mileage report in a week or two, and diesel dropped $0.10 a gallon this morning around here. What timing.









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice looking ride Tim
Now all you need is for Spring to get here









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tim

congrats on the excursion









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy, Tim.

We'll watch for you the next time we're in Danbury!


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Great looking TV and I love the color. 
Best of luck with it and hope you have many years of Happy Camping !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We looked really hard at the Excursion, as we had a Expedtion prior. Came down the fact the Excursion was a few feet longer then the Suburan and wouldn't fit in our garage.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My wifes Honda doesn't fit in the garage....so the Ex is right out of the question.

Actually, we are considering a future addition to the house to increase the size of the bedrooms, and add an oversized 2 car garage, so that both vehicles, no matter what they are can fit.

Tim


----------

